# Correct roof layering?



## The_Rainman (Jan 21, 2021)

With the loft extension works last year in our London Terraced house we decided to redo the pitched roof on the road side to increase inclination and therefore maximising headspace inside the loft.
I have come to realise recently that in rebuilding the roof, the builders have not allowed for a air chamber but applied the tiles directly on the wooden panels. There have been few coats of resin coat that the contractor assured me would be sufficient to make the surface water tight. lead flashings on the sides have not been reinstated and so the coppings on top of the ridge. Already few months ago we had a small water infiltration and that’s when i started looking into the matter.
I now need to negotiate with the contractor a correction or a full replacement but not sure weather this is necessary or there are other ways to ensure the roof meets its standards (and above all there won’t be further leaks).
I don’t now wether an inspection is required or It could just be assessed on the information provided, but either way I would very much appreciate if you could give me your professional opinion.

Thank you in advance for your help, Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

